# And once again...



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Aug 11, 2009)

I have appeared out of nowhere.

I figured this would be best placed in the announcements forum, as I am such an incredibly important person I figured the entire world would want to hear about me!  

I apologize for my lack of activity, there has been an incredible amount of hardship in my place the last few weeks.  I've been busy helping my family around the farm and helping to keep the house going.

There have been a lot of injuries around my place.  I am now the only person in my family that hasn't been to the emergency room in over two months *knock on wood*.  Nothing life-threatening, thank goodness, but it hasn't been easy.

Well, to cut a long story short, I'm back.    I hope to be back a great deal more.   If I'm not, well, it's because I'm taking care of 85 animals and under-the-weather family.

On a happier note, there is now a new calf on the farm, as well as one more on the way.  I am also training my two goats for draft currently, so I'll have little garden helpers next year to make my life easier.

I've just been brushing up on my BYcows history, and I learned that Kitty is no longer a moderator.  Well, I have mixed feelings about that.  You made a great mod, but on the other hand, it was rather annoying to have to stop playing the number game whenever you showed up.  

Now you can play with us!  

~GFG, back from the dead


----------



## country freedom (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome back - GrassFarmerGalloway! I think you'd be "Missing In Action" not  "Back From The Dead". you haven't had any accidents.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Aug 12, 2009)

country freedom said:
			
		

> Welcome back - GrassFarmerGalloway! I think you'd be "Missing In Action" not  "Back From The Dead". you haven't had any accidents.


Good point.  :3


----------

